# FR: écouter du Brel - article partitif



## patyl

I wonder why this sentence needs the two "_du"_s?

_La première fois que j'ai écouté du Brel ou du Gainsbourg, j'ai trouvé ça bizarre.
_
Thanks in advance for your explanation.


----------



## Maître Capello

You need the partitive article because the meaning would be different otherwise:

_écouter Brel_ = to listen to Brel (typically live, whether he is speaking or singing)
_écouter *du* Brel_ = to listen to some music from Brel


----------



## patyl

Thanks MC.  I figured it's something of that sort.  However if I were to break it down further, the de + le to form du does not seem to make sense.  Is it just the way it is?


----------



## Maître Capello

Just like _*du* pain_ means "*(some)* bread", _*du* Brel_ means "*some* [piece of music sung or written by] Brel".


----------



## patyl

Sorry to drag this on further... And will you say _j'écoute du Barbara_ or _j'écoute de la Barbara_?


----------



## Nawaq

Du


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

When talking about music, one always says "du", whatever the actual gender and number may be:

_J'écoute du Brel / du Barbara / du Sex Pistols / du Beethoven_

As explained by *MC*, this is because you're not referring to _someone_ here, but rather to "something" that may be split and consumed in smaller quantitities.


----------



## patyl

Thank you all indeed!  This is useful.  I bet there will be similar situations that come up and I can apply the same logic.


----------



## janpol

Je ne dirais pas "j'écoute du Barbara", je dirais "j'écoute Barbara / une chanson / un disque de Barbara...
Pourquoi ? 
Je ne sais... Peut-être parce que je réserve le partitif à "une partie d'une oeuvre considérable par son volume".


----------



## patyl

Thanks janpol for your clarification!


----------



## JClaudeK

janpol said:


> Je ne dirais pas "j'écoute du Barbara", je dirais "j'écoute Barbara / une chanson / un disque de Barbara...


Moi non plus, je ne dirais pas "j'écoute du Barbara".
Pas plus que je ne dirais "J'écoute du Beatles." ce qui devrait pourtant être possible si on suit la logique appliquée à "du Brel" etc. : _"*some* [piece of music sung or written by]"._


janpol said:


> Peut-être parce que je réserve le partitif à "une partie d'une oeuvre considérable par son volume".


L'ouvre des Beatles est pourtant _considérable par son volume, _n'est-ce pas ?

Et si finalement, ce n'était   appliqué (de par l'usage) qu'à des musiciens/ auteurs masculins ?
écouter du Mozart/ du Schubert/ du Brel/ ....
lire du Balzac/ du Gide/ du Simenon/ ....
_
lire *du* Marguerite Duras ? - _Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

JClaudeK said:


> Et si finalement, ce n'était   appliqué (de par l'usage) qu'à des musiciens/ auteurs masculins ?
> écouter du Mozart/ du Schubert/ du Brel/ ....
> lire du Balzac/ du Gide/ du Simenon/ ....
> _
> lire *du* Marguerite Duras ? - _Qu'en pensez-vous?



Bonne intuition. Il me semble que la nécessité grammaticale d'accorder l'article au nom en genre et en nombre l'emporte sur toute autre considération. Pour un francophone le non respect de cette règle passe mal.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, le partitif implique surtout qu'il s'agit d'un morceau de l'œuvre d'un compositeur. Or tous les chanteurs ne sont pas compositeurs et tous n'ont pas beaucoup composé.

En tout cas, ce n'est pas pour moi une question de sexe. Ainsi, _Elle chante *du* Piaf_ ne me choque pas le moins du monde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> le partitif implique surtout qu'il s'agit d'un morceau de l'œuvre d'un compositeur.


A ce que je sache, Piaf n'a pas composé ses chansons elle-même.


----------

